# What do you do with unwanted beauty products?



## Aprill (Apr 27, 2008)

Every once in a while I buy items that I dont like or need. So I was wondering, what do you do with beauty products that you dont use?


----------



## magosienne (Apr 27, 2008)

well most of the time i stock my fave/most needed items, so obviously i will be using them in the future. the others, those bought for who knows why, i stock, i open and use once or twice, if i like it i'll use it regularly, if i don't, i just stock it until the amount of dust on the bottle makes me consider throwing it in the garbage.


----------



## bCreative (Apr 27, 2008)

I throw them away. I hate doing that because I spend a lot for it only not to use it. So when I don't use them I do toss them.


----------



## daer0n (Apr 27, 2008)

I throw it away they are old most of the time and i can't sell them or give them away, don't want anyone getting a skin/eye infection from them, so yeah


----------



## akathegnat (Apr 28, 2008)

Most if the time I return them.



Gotta love that!


----------



## Jessica (Apr 28, 2008)

I try to sell them on here if they're barely used, something someone else might want and when they dont sell or I am too lazy to post new goodies.....I just throw the crap out....lol. Two days ago I filled my bathroom garbage can with makeup I never use or plan on using.


----------



## bella1342 (Apr 28, 2008)

I'm kinda ashamed to admit, but I toss them right out.


----------



## KatJ (Apr 28, 2008)

Stuff that's in bad condition I just toss. Normally I try to find someone to give it to.


----------



## crapola (Apr 28, 2008)

i give them to my friends when they do something nice for me. i hope that doesn't sound bad, it's really well intentioned


----------



## Retro-Violet (Apr 28, 2008)

Originally Posted by *daer0n* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I throw it away they are old most of the time and i can't sell them or give them away, don't want anyone getting a skin/eye infection from them, so yeah



same here.


----------



## Beyonce Welch (Apr 28, 2008)

About 99% of the time I use them, if not I give them away !


----------



## CellyCell (Apr 28, 2008)

I rarely buy stuff I regret purchasing - but if it ever happens, I pass it down to my mom or sister.

It could be I don't like it for the moment and love it later, so passing it down would allow me to get it back if I do want it back.


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (Apr 28, 2008)

i put the sell or swap selection, but really i just give them to my mom


----------



## cherryblossom13 (Apr 28, 2008)

I give it all to my friend Michelle. Her whole bathroom is filled with my discards......


----------



## GeeCee (Apr 28, 2008)

Originally Posted by *CellyCell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I rarely buy stuff I regret purchasing Same here. I usually try to find a sample size or try out a real sample in the store before buying. Sometimes I'll stop using a product for a while and then it ends up in the trash if I decide I don't like it anymore. I hate clutter and I'm not keeping stuff I know I'm not going to use again.


----------



## Mudpiggy (Apr 28, 2008)

I give them to woman shelters or organizations that are helping woman get back into the job force, same with old clothing..makes me feel good..BUT not as good as the woman who are trying to start their lives over again.


----------



## monniej (Apr 28, 2008)

mostly i toss them unless it is a more expensive line that just didn't work for me. then i try to find someone that can use it.


----------



## macface (Apr 28, 2008)

I give it away to my sisters all the time.


----------



## bella1342 (Apr 28, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Mudpiggy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I give them to woman shelters or organizations that are helping woman get back into the job force, same with old clothing..makes me feel good..BUT not as good as the woman who are trying to start their lives over again. I thought you could only give to woman shelters if the product hasn't been used? If you haven't tested a product then how do you know you don't like it? That's the problem for me. I have MANY products that have been tested one time that I don't like, but then they're not acceptable at shelters, etc. because of that.


----------



## katee (Apr 28, 2008)

I have a tendency to overbuy a product that I try and like. It's as if somehow it will disappear if I don't buy 3 or 4 to have on hand. Product slut that I am, though, I often move on before using my stockpile. Lately, I've been "de-stashing" every 6 mos and dropping it off at the local shelter....


----------



## kdmakeuparts (Apr 28, 2008)

I can't throw anything away, unless it's expired or something! I usually give it to friends or family. If it is MAC I use it for B2M.


----------



## perlanga (Apr 30, 2008)

I recently grabbed all the beauty products I hadn't ever used and sold them as a lot on ebay. I got 20 bucks so I'm not complaining. Anything that I've opened or is lightly used I offer it to my mom, and if she doesn't want it she sends it to my aunt in Mexico. I do the same thing with makeup. She gets so excited when she gets all that makeup.


----------



## ivette (Apr 30, 2008)

usually i give them away( friends, family, etc..)


----------



## Adrienne (May 13, 2008)

Well, by the time i really don't want it, its probably old so i just throw it away


----------



## Leony (May 15, 2008)

It's depend on what beauty products. If it's a shampoo or body wash I would still using them for other purpose like use them to wash my under wear. I wash my under wear with hand wash so I find using the unwanted shampoo or body wash could be better than throwing them all.

If it's a cream stuff, I would give them to my friend who want them or throw them away.


----------



## AngelaGM (May 15, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Mudpiggy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I give them to woman shelters or organizations that are helping woman get back into the job force, same with old clothing..makes me feel good..BUT not as good as the woman who are trying to start their lives over again. I try to do this as well.


----------



## ticki (May 15, 2008)

i'm a pack rat. it goes in a stash "for later use" which pretty much ends up being never.


----------



## Xexuxa (May 19, 2008)

If I cant give it away or swap it, then I put in the recycling bin


----------



## *Melody* (May 28, 2008)

Most of the time I give them to my little sister. If she doesn't like them, they go to the trash.


----------



## MissElaine (May 28, 2008)

I usually just keep them! ack! I really should get into swapping things...or just throwing them away!


----------



## SamCan (Jun 27, 2011)

Hey Girls,    An online store of *FREE* beauty items by contributing your own items to the community store in exchange for new ones and its *FREE* to use!   If this is something that might interest you please go to the facebook event and click â€˜_Attending_â€™ and invite your friends!   *edited by mod*


----------



## ivette (Jun 28, 2011)

i usually give it away


----------



## divadoll (Jun 28, 2011)

I gather it all up at Christmas time and I bring them to work where we collect toiletries for women's shelters.


----------



## PrettyBrownMUA (Jul 4, 2011)

Sometimes if they are unopened and still in the box, I will give them away as gifts at work to all my female coworkers or I will make small sample gift bags and attach one of my business cards to the bag to promote my makeup artist business. If they are used I will just let friends and family come over and pick some thing out.


----------



## musingmuse (Jul 12, 2011)

i use it anyway or give it to my mom!


----------



## paulspnao (Sep 6, 2011)

Just store them away and wait till birthdays or even christmas lol, you never know when they might come in handy if you remember a birthday ad it is the next day just make up a hamper lol


----------



## Dillip (Sep 6, 2011)

Why anyone throws any unwanted products I can't imagine. Certainly, the product becomes unwanted as it no longer fulfills its initial purpose but there may be hundred of other ways to use it. No exception for beauty products. For a simple example we can give the old lipstick to a child for color purpose. Actually you can innovate a number of ways.

*edited by mod*


----------



## divadoll (Sep 7, 2011)

LOL!  Give lipstick for kids to colour with??  Does someone else do the laundry at your house or you don't have kids because obviously, you've not try to wash lipstick off of clothing before or walls or carpet or kids in general...
 



> Originally Posted by *Dillip* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Why anyone throws any unwanted products I can't imagine. Certainly, the product becomes unwanted as it no longer fulfills its initial purpose but there may be hundred of other ways to use it. No exception for beauty products. For a simple example we can give the old lipstick to a child for color purpose. Actually you can innovate a number of ways.
> 
> *edited by mod*


----------



## KaeceeLove (Sep 7, 2011)

i usually use them.. except that some things i stop using because of an allergic reaction.. in which i usually give to my friends or worst case scenario i trash it

when I became allergic to lip glosses (VS, BBW, ect) i gave away about $150 of lip glosses  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Becca Cosmetics (Sep 10, 2011)

Give them to my friends, definitely.


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Sep 11, 2011)

It sits around collecting dust :X   Sometimes  I'll give it to my mom if I know she'll like it.  She actually complains that she has too much makeup lol  her stash is tiny too D:


----------



## theHulk750 (Sep 11, 2011)

I give my old make up to the neighborhood tweens in exchange for some free babysitting!


----------



## Becca Cosmetics (Sep 14, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *theHulk750* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I give my old make up to the neighborhood tweens in exchange for some free babysitting!



Wow, that's a great idea!  Thanks for the tip!


----------



## Kalanie (Sep 16, 2011)

Before I knew i could return them I would throw them away.

I didnt like to throw them away becuase it felt like I was throwing my money away too.

Why keep something you dont like?


----------



## Katie-Gaslight (Sep 19, 2011)

sorry for pulling this back up... ugh. i have a bunch of barely used stuff but i just can't seem to get rid of it, so it collects dust. but i also don't want to throw it away. so frustrating! about 3-4 months ago i randomly started going on drug store beauty sprees and spent way too much money on stuff that i now don't even use. meehhh. silly me.


----------



## divadoll (Sep 20, 2011)

You can see if you can donate them to a women's shelter nearby now that Christmas is around the corner  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
 



> Originally Posted by *Katie-Gaslight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> sorry for pulling this back up... ugh. i have a bunch of barely used stuff but i just can't seem to get rid of it, so it collects dust. but i also don't want to throw it away. so frustrating! about 3-4 months ago i randomly started going on drug store beauty sprees and spent way too much money on stuff that i now don't even use. meehhh. silly me.


----------



## Katie-Gaslight (Sep 20, 2011)

i was thinking about that too... the thing is, the products aren't new though. i guess i could see what the organizations think before i throw it out though.
 



> Originally Posted by *divadoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You can see if you can donate them to a women's shelter nearby now that Christmas is around the corner  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Trish22 (Sep 22, 2011)

I just give them to my little sister or friends. It makes them happy and I might get their stuff too later on... Sharing is caring!


----------



## hollymackerel (Sep 30, 2011)

usually i repurpose or just waste them. no local shelter accepts any used products, my mom hates it when i dump all my old/unwanted junk on her, and my friends rarely want anything i've already opened. i repurpose moistuizers as hand creams, face washes as brush shampoo, and i literally flush shampoos and conditioners down the toilet (to help clean them and/or to make them smell nice!) i usually keep my makeup and use it for days where i just feel like picking up a brush and practicing over and over and over again (it brings me back to when i was a little girl!)


----------



## katana (Sep 30, 2011)

I usually pass them on to my sisters or younger cousin. I dont like tossing them, if someone else may be able to get some use out of them.


----------



## pandy1021 (Oct 10, 2011)

I give them to people who likes those product. Sometimes I even sell it a a low price just to get rid of it.


----------



## saconine (Nov 17, 2011)

My sisters are GLAD to take them off my hands or right off my face if I let them! lol

_*Mod note: link deleted*_


----------



## divadoll (Nov 17, 2011)

It depends on how long I hung on to them for.  If I kept them hoping to use them but never did after a few years, they get tossed.  If I'd just purchased, I offer them to friends or my kids or my DH but he just keeps them around too.


----------



## addiemartin (Nov 24, 2011)

Most of the time i just store them in a seperate box because you never know what might come in handy one day!


----------



## ladygrey (Dec 17, 2011)

Even if I have something that I don't really like or want all that much, I'll just try to use it up and get through it unless it's really, really awful or expired. Then I make a note to never buy that product again!


----------



## Ms-Jelena (Dec 17, 2011)

Depending what it is, I will give it to my mum or friends. I'd feel bad to just throw it out...


----------



## amberlamps (Feb 23, 2012)

Bring 'em to my parents house when my sister and/or sister-in-law are there. My sister usually takes the cheapo stuff, and my SIL takes the rest. I've given some to my mom too.


----------



## Misha Smith (Feb 28, 2012)

I give it to my friend for her to try out.


----------



## rebelyell (Feb 29, 2012)

I give them to my mom or my sisters.


----------



## ivette (Mar 4, 2012)

usually toss out or give away


----------



## Mrs Gaeul (Mar 12, 2012)

I give them away. I have a family full of girls that would love anything I throw their way haha


----------



## TailgateJuliet (Jun 18, 2012)

I've swapped, but I find there isn't much I want; I've sold some items (especially HTF LE items from MAC or etc) just to recoup a little of my money.  Lastly, and almost my preferential solution, is giving things away to friends who I know will appreciate them.  My best friend, who doesn't have a lot of money as she is a new mom and her hubby is in trade school, loves Lancome and I gave her my 500-pt perk that contained a bunch of products she loves.  I was never going to use it and she loved it, so it was a win-win.


----------



## dixiewolf (Jun 20, 2012)

I find a way to use it or it gets left in the bottom of the drawer. I did recently give an eyeliner to my mom, I thought it was gray but it was black. I am too fair to wear it, but she is darker than me.


----------



## DreamWarrior (Jun 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Bonnie Krupa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It sits around collecting dust :X


 This. 




  When it collects enough dust I'll throw it away.  But, not before then, cause then I feel guilty.


----------



## ladygrey (Jun 20, 2012)

Usually, I just give something away if it's unopened or barely used and not too old. But if it's been sitting around for ages and I can't even remember when I purchased it, then I just chuck it. Same with products that I find to be absolutely awful and terrible. I don't want to just dump those on someone else, so I just throw them out.


----------



## joybelle (Jun 21, 2012)

I am very careful with what I buy. I don't shop unless I NEED something.


----------



## Bflopolska (Jun 21, 2012)

My Grove (worship circle) collects toiletries and other stuff for a youth shelter. Unused, unwanted stuff goes there.


----------



## TailgateJuliet (Jun 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *AngelaGM* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mudpiggy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I give them to woman shelters or organizations that are helping woman get back into the job force, same with old clothing..makes me feel good..BUT not as good as the woman who are trying to start their lives over again.   I try to do this as well.


  I tried doing this but was told they were full &amp; needed nothing.  :S


----------



## LucyFan84 (Jun 21, 2012)

For me, it's not necessarily a matter of unwanted so much as _overpurchased_. Once I realize I hauled more stuff at a sale than I know what to do with, I start cherry-picking items for my friends and family and take a look at the calendar to see who's got a birthday coming up.  Everyone knows they get bath/beauty items from me, so it comes as no surprise!


----------

